# New Youtube Interface! (2015)



## MikeIn (Aug 4, 2015)

*Headline says it all!*

Go, check it yourself!

*Some top Features:*


New Sleek
Transparent panel
Clean/ White based.

_Here is a snapshot:_


----------



## Tyler (Aug 4, 2015)

I love it


----------



## MannDude (Aug 4, 2015)

Yep, I'm certainly a fan.


----------



## mojeda (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Licensecart (Aug 4, 2015)

The only Youtube update I love, so modern and sleek.


----------



## vampireJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Did it change at all? Don't remember the color before


----------



## Licensecart (Aug 5, 2015)

vampireJ said:


> Did it change at all? Don't remember the color before



It was a small black bar.

Probably not the best picture to pick from Google but hey:

http://www.aljazeera.com/mritems/Images/2015/1/28/6890154ca33a4ef88edc5ca2ee2b42de_18.jpg


----------



## vampireJ (Aug 5, 2015)

So the black bar is now translucent.


----------



## MikeIn (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes, along with other minor changes in the player.
Check video settings/ quality option.


----------



## stakehost (Aug 30, 2015)

Now look clean and easy.


----------



## Time4VPS (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes, it looks clean and user friendly. Seems that lately youtube was investing a lot on user expierence. However, in my opinion there's still a lot to improve. For example, if you have over 500 favorited videos you still can't search them. Moreover, their algorithm of suggesting related videos isn't working that good too.


----------

